# Safe to buy in Turkey now?



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi All,we are over in Altinkum in October with a view to buying before we retire there in April 2016.We have holidayed here for many years and love the place but with all the uncertainty going on in Turkey with the unrest and troubles with Syria are we doing the right thing and is it safe to retire there now,what are your thoughts and are people still buying and moving to Altinkum? All replies will be greatfully received,thanks.


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

if you considered moving to big cities like izmir or istanbul, i would warn you about the threats and risks of terror attackings to the metro stations or squares. but since you plan to move altınkum which is isolated from most of these dangers, i guess you will be alright.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with still buying in Turkey, however, there are plenty of re-sale properties around so no need to buy off-plan with all the hassle that is involved there.

Just do not part with any money, or at least the minimum you can get away with and certainly no more than maybe 5% of the sale vale as a deposit.
Use a Escrow (Deposit/money paid and held by a third party) which can only be handed over on completion and your authorisation.

Make sure you check there are no debts on the property (Ipotec), because debts stay with the property and not with the person selling the property,

Most people will tell you that solicitors are all cowboys and ignorant crooks, but only you can decide if that's a fair comment or not, but there is certainly no help from the legal system if and when your solicitor makes a mess of things.

Is it safe to buy, yes. 
But again never part with more money that you are not prepared to lose should things ever go belly-up.

Is Turkey safe, probably just as safe, or maybe even safer than walking down my own road in the UK which is rife with, muggers and undesirables.

However, the old recommendation of renting first has to be mentioned, lets face it, it's probably easier finding a long stay rental and moving as and when you want until you find the right location than jumping in and buying somewhere that then turns out not to be quite as expected.

If possibly looking for a property on a complex, then visit it not just during the day time, but also early evening to see and listen to what's going on.

And just bare in mind there are just as many brits ripping off other brits as there are in any other country in the world.
So who do you trust, sorry can't help you there, maybe just gut instinct.


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for your comment,sound advice.


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Very good advice,thank you very much,we dont intend buying off plan,and not on complex either,but plenty more options to look at,thanks again for your help.


----------



## Alessandra89 (Feb 7, 2016)

It's ok I think.


----------

